# Help! Humidity in incubator?



## mariylee_9 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello, my babies are due in 2 days and I can NOT get the humidity over 70. This is so frustrating! Can anyone help?


----------



## 1Chicken (May 1, 2013)

Add shallow pan of water or small chunk of damp sponge. Will increase. Humidity.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You are _probably JUST FINE _at 70% humidity.


----------



## mariylee_9 (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought the humidity is supposed to be at 80%


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

mariylee_9 said:


> I thought the humidity is supposed to be at 80%


Suggestion: Do a "Google Search" for *"Dry Hatching"** .

-*ReTIRED-


----------



## Reynje1 (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree with ReTired, dry hatching has always gotten a higher percentage hatch rate for me.


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

Dry hatching does not work very well in a still air incubator or in dry climates.
With a forced fan incubator in a high humidity climate it works great.
70% humidity is already too high.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

I thought that a dry hatch is risky, as if you live in a cold climate, where the humidity is very low, the chicks will get stuck in their eggs. Right now I am incubating 7 Silkie eggs, I am on day 11 of their incubation and I have maintained the humidity from 40-55% then on day 18, I read that I am supposed to bump the humidity up to 65%. FYI I have a forced air incubator set at 99.5-100.00. I thought these were the best conditions for the most success. Am I wrong?

Newbie!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

SilkieBoy said:


> I thought that a dry hatch is risky, as if you live in a cold climate, where the humidity is very low, the chicks will get stuck in their eggs. Right now I am incubating 7 Silkie eggs, I am on day 11 of their incubation and I have maintained the humidity from 40-55% then on day 18, I read that I am supposed to bump the humidity up to 65%. FYI I have a forced air incubator set at 99.5-100.00. I thought these were the best conditions for the most success. Am I wrong?
> 
> Newbie!


THAT sounds like GOOD numbers on humidity.
The "microclimate" within which the incubator is placed ( in the house?) has a more direct effect upon the process than the location within the World. ( ambient temp/humidity outdoors)
*( *Could be very dry outdoors...but humid in the house. *)
-*ReTIRED-


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice!


----------

